# sears fiberglass gamefisher 12' tri hull



## hooker701 (May 12, 2009)

hey i have a 12' sears gamefisher tri hull made of fiberglass laying around. it has 3 bench seats, the one in the back the middle and the small one upfront. i would like to deck from the middle bench seat all the way to the front point of the boat. i would like to lay the deck ontop of the benches. i cant remeber if it is 48 inches wide or 42 inches wide (the boats upnorth so i cant measure right now). anyways i was wondering if it would be safe decking from the middle bench to the front point of the boat. also id like to floor behind the middle bench and then deck from the back bench to the backend of the boat. will there be a problem with stability after decking? this is a picture of the exact boat but mine is green and doesnt have the livewell. and the other picture is how id like it to look. thanks


----------



## atprojectmusic (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if you decide to do it let us know. We have thought about it too, but not sure we will want to be standing up. We did see a youtube video with someone doing it....real short and no update after completed. That pic is actually our boat! Since that pic, we have removed seats, redone the entire hull. check out the progress at https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?p=2134649


----------



## Gamefisher (Jun 6, 2009)

I had that same boat as well. I put a front deck on, but not on top of the seats. I sat it down in between the front/middle.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 6, 2009)

hooker701 said:


> hey i have a 12' sears gamefisher tri hull made of fiberglass laying around. it has 3 bench seats, the one in the back the middle and the small one upfront. i would like to deck from the middle bench seat all the way to the front point of the boat. i would like to lay the deck ontop of the benches. i cant remeber if it is 48 inches wide or 42 inches wide (the boats upnorth so i cant measure right now). anyways i was wondering if it would be safe decking from the middle bench to the front point of the boat. also id like to floor behind the middle bench and then deck from the back bench to the backend of the boat. will there be a problem with stability after decking? this is a picture of the exact boat but mine is green and doesnt have the livewell. and the other picture is how id like it to look. thanks




:WELCOME: 

Nice project.


----------

